
Ask HN: What do you consider the most annoying thing about computers today? - boduh
What do you consider to be the most annoying thing about computers today? Particularly interested in something you do daily with a computer and still annoys you every time.
======
billconan
Everytime linux kernel is updated, graphics driver goes down, can't boot into
desktop.

------
seere
Typing input

~~~
boduh
Is this on Mac or Windows? Tried this on a Mac? [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT202584](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202584)

